# Upside down



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I tried posting a pic from my phone. When previewing it, it was upside down. So, I rotated the photo and uploaded it again. It was still upside down. I don't get it.

Any suggestions?

Disclaimer: The photo isn't that awesome. Don't get me wrong...I'm proud of the job I did. I just don't want to over sell it.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Try turning your phone upside down. That might help


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Had the same issue the other day with two pictures. I just kept rotating them different ways and eventually they showed up correctly when I previewed them prior to actually posting. There didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You do NOT want to ask me about THAT problem:cursing::cursing:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Never tried it myself, but I just googled it and there is a version of photobucket for mobile phones. The PC version is the only way I've ever posted pics on forums and it works very well.

http://photobucket.com/mobile


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Move to Australia?


----------

